# Ignored by a girl who i thought was my best friend



## santimunez (Feb 23, 2014)

I am 19 years old in college 3rd semester.I had very few female friends since school.From the start of the college i was friends with a girl . She was very nice to me when no one was around and i felt that she ignored me during the class.She shared secrets with me. I helped her in every way i could. Recently,it was her birthday.I wished her like i have never wished any girl before and for the first time i expected to be in some girl's birthday party and turns out she didn't invite me .She did celebrate with her friends.I ignored her for a while and she did too.Then she acted being nice to me as if nothing happened.my college life is about to end and i still haven't gone out with girls even as friends. Should i still consider her as a friend or not?


----------



## butwhy (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't worry about it. I have a friend who invites me every year to her birthday and i never go and I also never invite her to mine.. Because of my SA i know that i will be very anxious if she meets my other friends so i never invite her and she is ok with it.. she never mentioned it btw so its not anything important. I think u should consider her as a friend and if you want to go out with her then ask her..


----------



## santimunez (Feb 23, 2014)

she always finds ****ty reasons to avoid going out


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

if she's your friend you're allowed to be upfront about it. text her and be like hey so are we friends because you didn't invite me to your birthday party. im not mad but i just wanted to know. most times theres not enough room. if you want to hang out with her call her up and organize times to hang out so you can become closer. just because you weren't invited to a birthday party doesn't mean you aren't friends.


----------



## santimunez (Feb 23, 2014)

she always finds reasons to avoid going out


----------



## santimunez (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought she was my best friend so i helped her in every way i could


----------

